

How To: Install NginX, PHP-FPM, MySQL, PHP 5.3.3 & WordPress on Ubuntu - pranav4
http://tutspundit.com/howto-install-nginx-php-fpm-mysql-php533-wordpress-ubuntu-part-1/

======
Udo
It's getting ridiculously easy to install an NginX environment. I distinctly
remember hours upon hours of hunting down libraries and compiler problems, for
a working combination of NginX/PHP/PHP-FPM and so on. Then I accidentally
hosed my long-running EC2 instance two moths ago and discovered that a few
"yum install"s can now do the job in a matter of minutes (essentially replace
all apt-get from this tutorial with yum).

